# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  Shining attractive windows form background

## Knvn

Hi,
I developing a project in vb.net 2008. I want to make my form more attractive like ms office 2007, tuneup utility, kaspersky 2010. To do this i think i have to insert shining images to my form. I searched in google but didn't get any suitable images. Does anyone suggest me some links to download these images or if there is any other way to do this pls suggest me.

----------


## BadgerBadger

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa970268.aspx
http://www.codeplex.com/Ribbon

Although shiny windows should suffice.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Knvn

> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa970268.aspx
> http://www.codeplex.com/Ribbon
> 
> Although shiny windows should suffice.


Thanks for you’re attention, nice links.
The tool developed by J is looks exactly like MS word 2007. I tried to use it, but it gives me the following error:

Could not load type 'System.Windows.Forms.RibbonItem' from assembly 'System.Windows.Forms.Ribbon, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' because the method 'add_DoubleClick' has no implementation (no RVA).

The code I wrote is:



```
Imports System.Windows.Forms.Ribbon

Public Class Form1

    Private Sub Form1_Load(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load
        Dim r As RibbonForm = New RibbonForm
        r.Activate()
        r.AddOwnedForm(Me)
    End Sub

End Class
```

(Note: The error is generated befor calling the ‘Form1_Load’ event handler.)

Anyway thanks.

----------


## dclamp

This is the wrong forum for this chief. Try asking in WPF forum.

----------


## MartinLiss

Moved.

----------

